# Other Animals > Other Pets >  My Green Anole Lizard

## kero24keroppi

this is my only pet lizard, i really dont like lizards but I love green anole lizards. because of the things they can do, my green anole jumps onto my hand when he sees its on front of him, so i dont have to pick him up, never trained him but for some reason hes used to it. theyre small but very smart animal. he is 2 years old, my friend at the reptile store gave it to me, he is from an owner who doesnt like him anymore because she said green anoles are flighty, but its weird because, he never ran and try to escape from me before. thats why hes cool, to me hes like a pocket iguana.. lol he can sit on my shoulder for hours while im working on the computer or watching tv... hes just too cool! =)

----------


## Kerry1968

He's cool and also very beautiful!

----------


## John Clare

I love these little fellows.  I have seen them several times in the wild in Texas.

----------


## Kurt

My very first lizard was an _Anolis carolinensis_, I got it from an ad in of the back of a comic book. If I had the room I would love to get some _Anolis garmani_ and/or _Anolis allisoni_.

----------


## nana

Nice looking anole hunny I have got 4 and they are flighty but do like to sit on your hand when they are in the mood. Although I might get jumped on here mine are kept in the same exo as my fbt's and it works really well...has done for 2yrs now

----------


## scribbles

I had an old male Green Anole who died a couple of years ago. His name was Allegro, it means fast in italian. He was flighty at first, but he eventually tamed down enough to eat out of my fingers. I would love to have another anole one day.

----------


## nana

> I had an old male Green Anole who died a couple of years ago. His name was Allegro, it means fast in italian. He was flighty at first, but he eventually tamed down enough to eat out of my fingers. I would love to have another anole one day.


Aww hunny sorry about your anole I sooo love the name allegro might have to pinch that  :Smile:  looking for more but not many about here  :Frown:

----------


## SilentWrath

Green Anole's are great!  They run rampant in my area, I see at least one a day! My cat loves to catch and eat them!!!

My friend and I collected and keep 12 (9 hatchlings, and 3 adults) in a few different terrariums setup at his house.  

They are such fun to watch, and they love eatings crickets ( the hatchlings eat the pinhead crickets).

----------


## myke66

Not to bring up an old thread, but what a nice look anole OP! I recently starting caring for one and they are great. Like yours, he's very happy with just sitting on my hand or shoulder, however ive only had them out for maybe 15-20min at a time to hand feed him some meal worms.

----------


## JimO

We have them around our house and there always seems to be one inhabiting our screened in porch.  It was interesting to watch, but the brown anoles did not appear in our area until about 5 years after we built our house.  When they did, I was afraid the greens would disappear.  However, after lots of observation, I have noted that the browns mostly stay on the ground, while the greens are largely arboreal.  The greens really like small spiders, which makes it nice having them on our screened porch.  In the 15 years since the browns moved in, I have not seen any noticeable changes in the green anole population.  One other thing to note, however, is that the population density of greens is much lower than browns.  In other words, when browns move in, they seem to be everywhere, whereas there might only be one green for every 20 browns in a given habitat.  Perhaps that's why people perceive a decrease in the population of green anoles when brown anoles move into an area.

Both make great pets.

----------


## Alex

We only have the green anoles here, they're everywhere in the summer. We just recently started getting little pink geckos the past few years here too, I think they're called marine geckos. I was worried they would displace our green tree frogs but they seem to get along fine on porches

----------

